# Spalted Pecan Bowl



## Horatio (Sep 15, 2015)

This was a fun little bowl, really nice figure in the spalt. Finished it with beeswax....bit of a pain but seemed to work out fairly well for a first attempt. Wife got them cleaning up at church, stubs and whatnot they were going to throw out. Third pic is a projectile mesquite that nearly took my head off....

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/pecan%20005_zpslqsrieag.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/pecan%20008_zpsh8wfbr5f.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v453/AEHood74/pecan%20009_zpsliwcskjy.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2015)

Pecan bowl is a beaut! As for Mesquite effort, hate it when that happens! Can you salvage as a platter? Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome pecan bowl! Maybe take the mesqite mishap as an opportunity to throw in a cool repair, like a splice of another wood or maybe some bowties thrown over the break? Never turned a bowl, so might be more complicated than I think it is.


----------



## Horatio (Sep 16, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Pecan bowl is a beaut! As for Mesquite effort, hate it when that happens! Can you salvage as a platter? Chuck



I probably could make it into a platter but its only about 5" across and I have a stack of those I've made the past few weeks. I might try to repair it. I want to get into inlay specifically because I use so much mesquite and its prone to inclusions, wormholes and the like.

I've got a couple gluing up already with crushed calcite crystal. Yeah, its pale and doesn't set off the wood like turquoise etc but its free and I'm practicing.

I was thinking about trimming the smaller piece and gluing in some crystal or casting it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice job Andrew. Its hard to beat the looks of spalted pecan


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a cool looking bowl Andrew! That had to suck with the Mesquite, I would've had to change pants! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2015)

Nicely done on the pecan!

I'd suggest putting the mesquite in the burn pile... Too many cracks for safe turning.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2015)

Great little bowl, I really like the look of spalted pecan. Pecan grows around here but so far I have had no success at getting my hands on any. As for the mesquite, I'm with doc, will be great for smoking meats...


----------



## Horatio (Sep 17, 2015)

I cut up all my mesquite scraps into chunks and my wife has made me bags that hold about 20# of em. Everyone I know is getting mesquite grillin chunks for Christmas. Going to package up some pecan too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

